# 5-4 - Weed line + Gotcha = Lotta Chicken



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Headed towards the Edge and spotted a nice weed line. Hit it with a buckshot and nothing. Trolled it until we saw a lively patch and the chicken dolphin were everywhere. 

Tried a buckshot, Butterfly Jig and cut bait with no success. They chased it all but no hits. One of the guys on the boat with me decided to try a Gotcha and off they ran. Re-rigged all our gear with Gotchas and we limited out in about an hour or so. 

Went to fun ledge and caught a few amberjack but only one keeper and one lesser amberjack. First lesser I've ever seen. Had a nice gag as well we had to return to the depths.


----------



## Spooky II (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice catch. How far out was the weed line you hit?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch and good post


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We may have seen ya'll out there. Didn't see any chickens, were you near the Tennaco?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I always thought there wasn't a limit on these. Now I know. 
No length minimum, but it's 10 per person or no more than 60 per vessel. 
I learned something new tonight . 

Is that the same for coming back into alabama waters?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice haul! If the Jack you are describing as a lesser is the Jack on the table, hard to tell from the pic but I think that is an almaco...


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*State Regs-*



Chapman5011 said:


> I always thought there wasn't a limit on these. Now I know.
> No length minimum, but it's 10 per person or no more than 60 per vessel.
> I learned something new tonight .
> 
> Is that the same for coming back into alabama waters?


Dolphin / Mahi Mahi
Alabama- no minimum size, no bag limit. :thumbup:
Florida- 20" FL, 10 per person, not to exceed 60 per vessel.

My suggestion- if you want to fill the boat, stay on the AL side.

Hey almo100, how far out were those chickens?


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

very nice. those chickens are a blast! pretty tasty too!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern fine table fare! CONGRATS!


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks every one. We left out of Destin and we were about 30 miles SSW of the pass. About 2 miles south of Fun Ledge. We had no business being there because we were just exploring for new bottom and got lucky... with the weed line that is. Water was pretty clear out there. Could see all them dolphin gathered under the boat and 20 feet under.

Yes and in Florida there is no length limitation but 10 per person per boat and max of 60. We had 3 on the boat and took home 30.

The lesser looked exactly like a greater except for it was a taller body. Was clearly not a greater but between lesser and almaco, I can say I am not sure the difference except I thought the almaco were less amber. Any tips are always welcome.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Atlantic side has 20" minimum....gulf not min. Length


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

We saw you guys at the edge and we found that weed line, but nothing was hitting for us. Nice haul!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

fishheadspin said:


> Atlantic side has 20" minimum....gulf not min. Length


Didn't realize there was a difference- and I have been going with the 20" for both sides. Thanks


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



almo100 said:


> Thanks every one. We left out of Destin and we were about 30 miles SSW of the pass. About 2 miles south of Fun Ledge. We had no business being there because we were just exploring for new bottom and got lucky... with the weed line that is. Water was pretty clear out there. Could see all them dolphin gathered under the boat and 20 feet under.
> 
> Yes and in Florida there is no length limitation but 10 per person per boat and max of 60. We had 3 on the boat and took home 30.
> 
> The lesser looked exactly like a greater except for it was a taller body. Was clearly not a greater but between lesser and almaco, I can say I am not sure the difference except I thought the almaco were less amber. Any tips are always welcome.


You habe to check the gill rakes to tell the difference between lesser and greater, that's really the only way. I say I can tell the difference in gill rake after looking at them online, but I'm sure once I look down the fishes mouth I will be clueless again.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Definitely an almaco as one poster noted. The dorsal fin is much taller on the Almaco. As far as I can tell there is no limit of any kind on Almaco's. We have had days where they school up and you can really load up on them. They are a fun fish to catch. They are easily differentiated from Greater amberjacks whereas the lesser amberjack are too close to the greater to take a chance on bringing them in.


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Way to go. Fish Tacos!!!


----------



## DantheGuy (Jun 12, 2013)

The 20" fork length limit is for Florida Atlantic Side Dolphin. Gulf of Mexico Dolphin has no size limit. But 10 per person or 60 per vessel applies.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

wrightackle said:


> Definitely an almaco as one poster noted. The dorsal fin is much taller on the Almaco. As far as I can tell there is no limit of any kind on Almaco's. We have had days where they school up and you can really load up on them. They are a fun fish to catch. They are easily differentiated from Greater amberjacks whereas the lesser amberjack are too close to the greater to take a chance on bringing them in.


Yes, you are correct. After looking up the differences it was an Almaco. It's taller body made it real obvious it was not an AJ. 

Most certainly a lot easier telling an Almaco from an AJ than a lesser from a greater.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow glad I read this. When did the 10 per person start in the gulf?


----------

